# Boone-Roubaix: The Hell of the High Country 4/23 Todd, NC



## stackout (Sep 1, 2009)

Pirate Race Productions is proud to announce the return of Boone-_Roubaix_, the Hell of the High Country. This event challenges cyclists every Easter weekend to a test of rider and machine on the unpaved roads of Ashe County North Carolina. Hosted by River Girl Fishing Co in Todd, the race is a fundraiser for the Appalachian State University Chapter of Wine To Water, an international non-profit based in Boone that works to bring clean drinking water to impoverished communities around the world.

_L’Enfer Du Haut Pays Deux _features an even longer course than last year with an additional secteur pave (unpaved section). Cat 4/5 Men and Women’s categories will be subjected to a 43 mile route with over three miles of pavé in six sections, and 3,682 feet of climbing, including the _Koppenberg _of the High Country, a notoriously steep and unpaved hill with grades over 10%. Pro/1/2, Cat 3 and Masters 35+ and 45+ races will face _Le Grand Parcourse_: 54 miles, six of pavé, and 4,565 feet of ascending including two trips up our _Koppenberg_. 

Register online at PreRace.com http://www.prerace.com/races/event/23223

For additional information, email [email protected] , visit the event website at http://www.booneroubaix.com or the Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/booneroubaix or check out the race promo video on YouTube


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Sounds like fun, right up there with a double root canal!


----------



## MCJ (Oct 8, 2002)

*Equipment for Boone-roubaix*

Considering doing this race but, and this sounds kinda wimpy, I don't want to take my good road bike on these roads. For one I can't fit anything bigger than a 23 in my brakes (TRP960's) and secondly I don't want any paint chips. I know I'm a wuss. However, my cross bike is perfectly capable, with the exception of the gearing. I am only running a 40T X 12-27 (10 sp). I am not looking to win the thing but my goal would be to finish, preferably with the lead group, or at least close. 

For those that have done it will I be under-geared with only a 40 X 12? Should be able to do about 25 mph with a nice fast cadence.


----------



## stackout (Sep 1, 2009)

I respect a person who wants to protect their finish, although I hope you have a white kit and you saddle, shoes, and bar tape all match.

That said, you are right on the cusp with your gearing. The 40x27 should be adequate for the climbs, but coming down 194 a couple of weeks ago I was spun out in a 50x13. On Railroad Grade you should be fine unless there is a tailwind. You might want to consider a cassette with an 11t cog. An 11-28 may be perfect.

As to tire choice, I've been riding the course on inexpensive 23c Challenge Gara Opens with no problems but I'm 145 and pretty nimble.

I hope this helps, and you can make it out to the race


----------



## MCJ (Oct 8, 2002)

*Equipment*

How did you know? White DMT shoes, white Fizik Aliante sadddle, white Pro bar tape.....I'm such a cliche. Thanks for comments, depending on my form I may do it. You put on great events, I was overgeared with a 40X27 on 3 Peaks and now I'll be undergeared on this one! Maybe I should put my double rings back on?


----------



## seppo17 (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm gonna try to make it to this race.


----------

